# Rockland Ma, so far 08-09



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

pushed back the sides of the driveway with the tractor today had to driveway was getting narrower


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

how did you get the damage on the side of your truck? because mine was like that in the same spot and same dent basically when I bought it.


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;743185 said:


> how did you get the damage on the side of your truck? because mine was like that in the same spot and same dent basically when I bought it.


hoped a curb when i was pushing the curb and got into a fight with a mailbox on a granite post during the first storm in december sucks man


----------

